# Gander Mtn 15 lb SS Stuffer on sale again, PLUS free Shipping!



## pops6927 (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...&i=401088&r=view&aID=512AV2F&cID=GSHOP_401088

I've got the same stuffer, just rebranded from Northern tool, and is usually $229.  Now, however, it's on sale again for $159.00, a great price savings!  it is a workhorse and does a great job!


----------



## bbqonice (Oct 8, 2012)

looks almost identical to the Northern Tool one I have....great price....too


----------



## bpoppp (Oct 22, 2012)

Just bought their 3/4 hp electric grinder. IT IS AWESOME! Was on sale 299.00 orignally 399.00, in store though Ocala, Fl.


----------

